# If you don't think Saban's run is crumbling..



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Look no further than the Michigan game.. PURE frustration!! His old ticker isn't going to take much more if this..

Then he realizes he broke his headset and tried to play it off..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

I was glad to see it. He needed to get the fire lit on the defense. I wish he would have done more of it all year. He was starting to remind me of Saint Richt showing no emotion either way. You remember him don't you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

It started with the Oklahoma game.. Just look at his facial expressions..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> I was glad to see it. He needed to get the fire lit on the defense. I wish he would have done more of it all year. He was starting to remind me of Saint Richt showing no emotion either way. You remember him don't you?


 

I guess you forgot this..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2020)

? y'all bunch of haters!!!? 

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

It appears Slayer is going back to when Saban would not tolerate poor play from years past. Just remember, those tantrums = 5 National Championships and many wins over your Pups. Hopefully he will return to that form and I believe that is what has the Dawgs worried. Don't worry, Kirby/Captain Kangaroo will get you there one day, maybe.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Slayers just mad,cause the Dawgs can't beat Bama,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks like he still has the fire in his belly to me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Slayers just mad,cause the Dawgs can't beat Bama,,,,? ? ? ?


Bama couldn't win enough to play UGA..

Oh wait.. Are you a Bama fan today?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama couldn't win enough to play UGA..
> 
> Oh wait.. Are you a Bama fan today?


? ? ? ?,just sayin,,,,I did congratulations for the Dawgs though,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 2, 2020)

Well I guess if your scared to look at the scoreboard.........might turn to whatever gives you a little hope.  Roll  Tide !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

U of M needs a Saban as a coach,,,,


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 2, 2020)

Living Rent Free in So many Heads!  Bama has a down year to yalls standards and all is crumbling.   Give me a break, it crumbled before it ever started in Athens, Ga.   Kirby blowing out the F bomb on the side lines against Baylor if you can read lips. Always Next Year!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2020)

Slayer...you should seek help, doesnt cost much, unles they have to issue you one of those funky white jackets...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 2, 2020)

I like his reaction after every game they played the Dawgs. Can you post some of those please? Just for old times sake.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 2, 2020)

Nevermind. You can't ever see his facial expressions after a Georgia game. Too much confetti in the way


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 2, 2020)

Sept. 19th, 2020, we can see who crumbles.  Could be either one but I would not bet on the Dwags!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Slayer...you should seek help, doesnt cost much, unles they have to issue you one of those funky white jackets...


Do they issue helmets with the jackets to keep them from banging their heads and hurting themselves?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

00Beau said:


> Living Rent Free in So many Heads!  Bama has a down year to yalls standards and all is crumbling.   Give me a break, it crumbled before it ever started in Athens, Ga.   Kirby blowing out the F bomb on the side lines against Baylor if you can read lips. Always Next Year!!!


That is the difference with Bama. 11 win season without a NC is disappointing but the same 11 win season would get many coaches a contract extension and a pay raise. These guys talking about how fired up Saban is on the sidelines are the same ones that complained about Saint Richt showing no emotion. So now they have a coach that can't control his mouth and is full of intensity on the sidelines but can't seem to get them over the hump.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Slayer...you should seek help, doesnt cost much, unles they have to issue you one of those funky white jackets...




Same old lines.. 



Browning Slayer said:


> Nope. After they lose to Auburn and LSU they’ll be watching from the outside.





RipperIII said:


> ..did you take your meds today?




I was right earlier this year..

You Bammers sure are a sensitive group.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> That is the difference with Bama. 11 win season without a NC is disappointing but the same 11 win season would get many coaches a contract extension and a pay raise. These guys talking about how fired up Saban is on the sidelines are the same ones that complained about Saint Richt showing no emotion. So now they have a coach that can't control his mouth and is full of intensity on the sidelines but can't seem to get them over the hump.


You gave ol Gus a contract extension.. It hasn't turned out so good for Saban either..

Worked out great for UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I like his reaction after every game they played the Dawgs. Can you post some of those please? Just for old times sake.


Thing is.. The Dawgs were still around this year unlike Bama.

But muh 17 rangs...

You guys need a participation trophy.. Oh wait.. You got it by beating your 1st ranked opponent since 2018.. Congrats! 

Saban was still so mad he ran the score up on Michigan with a minute to go..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You gave ol Gus a contract extension.. It hasn't turned out so good for Saban either..
> 
> Worked out great for UGA.


If beating Auburn is what you all look at as working out great, then you all are no different than Auburn. They are okay with a 4 loss season as long as they beat Bama.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thing is.. The Dawgs were still around this year unlike Bama.
> 
> But muh 17 rangs...
> 
> ...


Dawgs were never close in reality. Nobody in their right mind bet a nickle on Georgia beating LSU even with the points. If it makes you feel better living in never never land, live there. Your a Dawg fan, you'll never have to move


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> If beating Auburn is what you all look at as working out great, then you all are no different than Auburn. They are okay with a 4 loss season as long as they beat Bama.


Keeping Gus has worked out great for UGA. Not so much for Bama. 

Losing to Auburn sent Bama to the SlapYoMommaBBQbowl... 

I'd say it worked out pretty goof for the Barners.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

hasn't really hurt that badly. They beat bama and UGA and Gus gets the extension. Auburn goes to the SECCG gets beat by UGA which puts Bama in the playoffs and eventually on to the NCG to beat the Dawgs. Am I missing something?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> hasn't really hurt that badly. They beat bama and UGA and Gus gets the extension. Auburn goes to the SECCG gets beat by UGA which puts Bama in the playoffs and eventually on to the NCG to beat the Dawgs. Am I missing something?


Missing a lot. Your fairy tale pipe dream of always letting Bama in came to an end this year. Finally they held Bama to a standard of "playing" to get in..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

4 best teams get in. Tell me when bama has gotten in and not been one of the best teams?
In fact after the SECCG this year, Coach O didn't even have UGA as one of the toughest teams they faced.
“Who’s best team we’ve played? I’ve got to say Alabama,” Orgeron said this week from Atlanta. “Alabama, Auburn, Florida. Those three guys were very good.”When asked about the best opponents LSU played this year, Coach O left Georgia off his list.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

You need to stop worrying about Bama and start to focus on Tenn and Florida as they are the one gaining momentum in a weak SEC east. And don't forget about South Carolina who as we saw only won 4 games all year and one of them was against the unstoppable dawgs. I would say that Bama's 2 losses this year were better losses than UGA's. Would you agree?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2020)

Slayer warming up for the 10rc posts that will be coming shortly.

I think this year was Saban's finest coaching.  His defense was basically high schoolers (due to injuries) and he lost his first round QB (or was playing on one leg) and still gave LSU and Auburn everything they could handle. 

As far as him blowing a gasket about the review which gave Auburn a chance to kick a field goal; I don't blame him and look for a rule change this off season.  There will be a ten second run off or something to make sure reviews don't prospectively impact the game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

ddavis1120 said:


> As far as him blowing a gasket about the review which gave Auburn a chance to kick a field goal; I don't blame him and look for a rule change this off season.  There will be a ten second run off or something to make sure reviews don't prospectively impact the game.




When ever something doesn't go Saban's way he's always trying to change the rules to fit his narrative.. 

His desperation is being noticed all over College Football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> You need to stop worrying about Bama and start to focus on Tenn and Florida as they are the one gaining momentum in a weak SEC east. And don't forget about South Carolina who as we saw only won 4 games all year and one of them was against the unstoppable dawgs. I would say that Bama's 2 losses this year were better losses than UGA's. Would you agree?


UGA has 2 losses and Bama has 2 losses. Thing about our 2nd loss. It was in an extra game. We finished the season better than Bama. Period. The current ranking's show it as well. We did what Bama couldn't. Win our division.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 2, 2020)

Wishful thinking on the part of all the Bama/Saban haters.  They’ll be right back in the thick of the NC hunt next season.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

Just keep running your fingers old man. This year 2020 the Dawgs get their shot....

The end result will send you so far under the porch you aint coming out with a fried pork chop.

I'm going ahead with a prediction, The dawgs go to the woodshed.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2020)

Saban has always done that. What's the big deal?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA has 2 losses and Bama has 2 losses. Thing about our 2nd loss. It was in an extra game. We finished the season better than Bama. Period. The current ranking's show it as well. We did what Bama couldn't. Win our division.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same old lines..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems to me that you are the sensitive one...and apparently bored.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 2, 2020)

That Sugar Bowl win has him cocky this morning. Just like a little rooster.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA has 2 losses and Bama has 2 losses. Thing about our 2nd loss. It was in an extra game. We finished the season better than Bama. Period. The current ranking's show it as well. We did what Bama couldn't. Win our division.


dude, by ANY measure, you got curb stomped by LSU,...lost to lil ol usce. and their 3rd string qb...at least BAMA, with multiple turnovers, had a shot to beat LSU with a minute left in the game...oh...and we beat usce...on the road...i thought you were just joshing earlier, now i can see that you are truly deranged


----------



## James12 (Jan 2, 2020)

This forum will melt on 9/19/20


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> seems to me that you are the sensitive one...and apparently bored.


** is out of his mind and it aint coming back


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Slayer got the Bama boys jukebox jumpin' this morning. It's fun to watch.

Semteen rangs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> dude, by ANY measure, you got curb stomped by LSU,...lost to lil ol usce. and their 3rd string qb...at least BAMA, with multiple turnovers, had a shot to beat LSU with a minute left in the game...oh...and we beat usce...on the road...i thought you were just joshing earlier, now i can see that you are truly deranged



I'm the one that is deranged... But yet, all I'm doing is pointing out facts.

Like the only teams Bama could beat are cupcake un-ranked teams. Head to head Bama couldn't get it done on the field but yet we're all suppose to bow down and kiss Saban's hand?

Pffftttt....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

James12 said:


> This forum will melt on 9/19/20


Nah.. Once Bama loses they'll just chalk it off to excuses and log off for a while... They been using a lot of them this year..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> dude, by ANY measure, you got curb stomped by LSU,...lost to lil ol usce. and their 3rd string qb...at least BAMA, with multiple turnovers, had a shot to beat LSU with a minute left in the game...oh...and we beat usce...on the road...i thought you were just joshing earlier, now i can see that you are truly deranged



Poor bama.. Can't win it on the field..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Poor bama.. Can't win it on the field..


Love this Meme,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

poor Georgia, cannot win it on the field since 1980.......

40 yrs buddy, your case holds no water.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> your case holds no water.....




Neither does your 17 rangs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

No way anybody gonna best Slayer,,,,? ? ? ?, I've given up to the master,,,,I surrender,,,,


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

In the past 40 years Alabama has beaten a lot of ranked teams........

The Dawgs, the most under achieving team in college football...the king


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> In the past 40 years Alabama has beaten a lot of ranked teams........
> 
> The Dawgs, the most under achieving team in college football...the king




But... but... muh rangs.... muh t-shirt collection..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> In the past 40 years Alabama has beaten a lot of ranked teams........


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> But... but... muh rangs.... muh t-shirt collection..


? ? ? ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

where is the Dawgs ring collection?  oh, wait a sec....there ain't one


roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> where is the Dawgs ring collection?  oh, wait a sec....there ain't one
> 
> 
> roll tide



You act like you have a collection..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

It has never begun for the dawgs....

Hard to take something from someone who has never had it to begin with.......

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

oh I forgot...........

4-8 South Carolina left with some hedges...... sorry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> oh I forgot...........
> 
> 4-8 South Carolina left with some hedges...... sorry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why couldn't Bama just play their way into the playoffs?





spurrs and racks said:


> We have and we will. We lost to the #1 team in the country(at that time) by 5 pts..
> 
> roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

"UGA is the Florida Gator's Daddy"........

This is coming to an end also........


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>





Reel him in. I'll get the net.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

They're back from the dead after beating Harbaugh.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> "UGA is the Florida Gator's Daddy"........
> 
> This is coming to an end also........


You know what's not coming to an end? Our annual beating of Auburn and Florida.. Maybe Nick should take some notes from Kirby on how to beat Auburn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> "UGA is the Florida Gator's Daddy"........
> 
> This is coming to an end also........


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

I thought missing out on all the championship games that they would have had time to come up with some new material. Slayer did his homework I see.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

riprap said:


> I thought missing out on all the championship games that they would have had time to come up with some new material. Slayer did his homework I see.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

at least you have the ring count right. 

You do realize that with that win yesterday, Alabama is also the all time win leader in bowl games....

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

just another record you mutts will never catch up to.....

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> You do realize that with that win yesterday, Alabama is also the all time win leader in bowl games....
> 
> roll tide




So which is it??


spurrs and racks said:


> I been trying to tell them.....
> 
> for us it's about national championships......
> 
> roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> just another record you mutts will never catch up to.....
> 
> roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

Meme Master has spoken!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 2, 2020)

_Definition_ of _futility_. 1 : the quality or state of being futile : uselessness His speech focused on the _futility._

_None value added activity_


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Meme Master has spoken!


He’s going to need a cigarette and a shower after this one.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stop it; please just stop it!!!!  I can't get any work done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2020)

Can't breathe ;-)!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Mercy!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> He’s going to need a cigarette and a shower after this one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look no further than the Michigan game.. PURE frustration!! His old ticker isn't going to take much more if this..
> 
> Then he realizes he broke his headset and tried to play it off..



And folks say these games don't matter to the teams.....


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2020)

Lol


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 2, 2020)

did matthew6 leave on another mission trip?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 997640


Wondering when you were going to show up! Geez... I got to do all the heavy lifting!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> did matthew6 leave on another mission trip?


It was a one way mission.. Unfortunately..


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 2, 2020)

Obviously large amounts of THC mixed with air from saltwater induces "SDS"    "Saban derangement syndrome" . Bravo Sierra has got it bad ?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wondering when you were going to show up! Geez... I got to do all the heavy lifting!


Most of line are rated R


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Most of line are rated R


Post them. Just Gopher it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2020)

They done went and private messaged each other. "They talkin bout diddy, let's get 'em!"


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2020)

Not as good as the MEME Master!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


That was the Auburn game,  huh? That's when he realized they was not going to make it to the playoffs lol


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning slayer has absolutely lost his mind. I'm not a bama fan at all, or saban for that matter. He gives Georgia a bad name. State of Georgia


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Most of line are rated R



Send a PM.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why couldn't Bama just play their way into the playoffs?





spurrs and racks said:


> We have and we will.
> 
> roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 3, 2020)

you have a good time until Sept 19.........

the rest of your season is going to s...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> the rest of your season is going to suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Man I'll give it to you. Most of your memes are old and stupid but, this one is darn funny right here!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 3, 2020)

Georgia has lost to Auburn and bunch of times.......

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Georgia has lost to Auburn and bunch of times.......
> 
> roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Georgia has lost to Auburn and bunch of times.......
> 
> roll tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Browning slayer has absolutely lost his mind. I'm not a bama fan at all, or saban for that matter. He gives Georgia a bad name. State of Georgia


I think he does a GREAT JOB for UGA!
UGA is made fun of all the time on this Forum!

GREAT JOB SLAYER YOU ARE DOING MIGHTY FINE!

GO DAWGS


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I think he does a GREAT JOB for UGA!
> UGA is made fun of all the time on this Forum!
> 
> GREAT JOB SLAYER YOU ARE DOING MIGHTY FINE!
> ...


 I am a Georgia fan I just think it's ridiculous to point at someone like Nick saban and the University of Alabama to make fun, when our house is not in order. Just seems goofy. No one in college football has done what Nick saban and the University of Alabama have done. More than likely noone ever will including UGA


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Funny how things change


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I am a Georgia fan I just think it's ridiculous to point at someone like Nick saban and the University of Alabama to make fun, when our house is not in order. Just seems goofy. No one in college football has done what Nick saban and the University of Alabama have done. More than likely noone ever will including UGA



One more win for Dabo and Bama will be forgotten....


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> One more win for Dabo and Bama will be forgotten....



Bad math. IF Dabo wins he will have 3 and Saban 6 with two teams. He's tied for first all time. Dabo wishes

Again, not a Saban fan but he can coach like no other. Facts are facts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Bad math. IF Dabo wins he will have 3 and Saban 6 with two teams. He's tied for first all time. Dabo wishes
> 
> Again, not a Saban fan but he can coach like no other. Facts are facts




Dabo has ALOT more time left than ol St Nick. Dabo is also 2-2 against him so head to head he's matched Saban.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I think he does a GREAT JOB for UGA!
> UGA is made fun of all the time on this Forum!
> 
> GREAT JOB SLAYER YOU ARE DOING MIGHTY FINE!
> ...



Would you really like me to list the negative BAMA vs UGA threads?
RM, I’d bet a good lunch on which way that count will go on this forum.

Comical posts don’t change facts, it is entertaining though.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dabo has ALOT more time left than ol St Nick. Dabo is also 2-2 against him so head to head he's matched Saban.


That plus a quarter buys you jack crap


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Would you really like me to list the negative BAMA vs UGA threads?
> RM, I’d bet a good lunch on which way that count will go on this forum.
> 
> Comical posts don’t change facts, it is entertaining though.


Could u list them for me please. 
I’m doing research on this topic. ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Could u list them for me please.
> I’m doing research on this topic. ?



I can always count on you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> That plus a quarter buys you jack crap



Those are facts brother. Take it how ya want


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Those are facts brother. Take it how ya want


Those are not fact, just speculation brother. Take it how you want it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Those are not fact, just speculation brother. Take it how you want it



2-2 is a fact. Dabo has a chance at a 3rd national title 4 years earlier than Saban's first. Right at 20 years younger. Keep those Saban blinders on tight.....????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I am a Georgia fan I just think it's ridiculous to point at someone like Nick saban and the University of Alabama to make fun, when our house is not in order. Just seems goofy. No one in college football has done what Nick saban and the University of Alabama have done. More than likely noone ever will including UGA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Would you really like me to list the negative BAMA vs UGA threads?
> RM, I’d bet a good lunch on which way that count will go on this forum.
> 
> Comical posts don’t change facts, it is entertaining though.


I’ll take that bet! 

Matty6 got banned.. If I can use his threads alone I’ll take that bet!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> That plus a quarter buys you jack crap


Actually in Alabama.. .25 cents at a truck stop bathroom vending machine will give you all the “protection” you need to prevent more Bama fans from being born..

For another .25 cents and in the same bathroom you can buy some cologne to make your night smell better.

You could make it a full date night for 8 quarters with the McDonalds dollar menu..

Just sayin..


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually in Alabama.. .25 cents at a truck stop bathroom vending machine will give you all the “protection” you need to prevent more Bama fans from being born..
> 
> For another .25 cents and in the same bathroom you can buy some cologne to make your night smell better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I am a Georgia fan I just think it's ridiculous to point at someone like Nick saban and the University of Alabama to make fun, when our house is not in order. Just seems goofy. No one in college football has done what Nick saban and the University of Alabama have done. More than likely noone ever will including UGA


You want to know what’s ridiculous..

An uptight UGA fan that can’t have a little fun.. 

Sorry you don’t find my meme’s humorous....

Lighten up.. I think that Tech Avatar is sinking in.. geez..


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I am a Georgia fan I just think it's ridiculous to point at someone like Nick saban and the University of Alabama to make fun, when our house is not in order. Just seems goofy. No one in college football has done what Nick saban and the University of Alabama have done. More than likely noone ever will including UGA


I’m not doubting Saban’s accomplishments, I am stating when you have to listen to other teams fans say “1980” etc ALL the time and hear everyone poke and make fun of UGA! Not counting the endless “Justin Fields” comments you answer back!

I dish it out to but this is what rivalry meme fun war is!

I gave Guth and Snook crap all year about their schedule but I also congratulated them on how good they played against Clemson!

True Dawg fans are NOT bandwagoners and we defend our home team!

This thread should NOT offend or make anyone mad if it does you take football WAY to seriously!

Just laugh and go on!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually in Alabama.. .25 cents at a truck stop bathroom vending machine will give you all the “protection” you need to prevent more Bama fans from being born..
> 
> For another .25 cents and in the same bathroom you can buy some cologne to make your night smell better.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually in Alabama.. .25 cents at a truck stop bathroom vending machine will give you all the “protection” you need to prevent more Bama fans from being born..
> 
> For another .25 cents and in the same bathroom you can buy some cologne to make your night smell better.
> 
> ...


??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Reel him in. I'll get the net.


You are going to need a bigger net! This was a commercial HAUL! It went into other threads!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I think he does a GREAT JOB for UGA!
> UGA is made fun of all the time on this Forum!
> 
> GREAT JOB SLAYER YOU ARE DOING MIGHTY FINE!
> ...


I appreciate that...

But... I’ve been fighting the “good” fight for years..

I’m at a point where I’m going to hang it up for good.. And act like the rest of you guys..

I can see my retirement in the future..

But until then.. pffftttt....

Pound Sand Slayer Haters!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I’m not doubting Saban’s accomplishments, I am stating when you have to listen to other teams fans say “1980” etc ALL the time and hear everyone poke and make fun of UGA! Not counting the endless “Justin Fields” comments you answer back!
> 
> I dish it out to but this is what rivalry meme fun war is!
> 
> ...



Good lord boy.. shut up! You are a Dawg... Don’t explain yourself to these inferior vermin... 

Those haters are here cause we allow it in Dawg Country!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good lord boy.. shut up! You are a Dawg... Don’t explain yourself to these inferior vermin...
> 
> Those haters are here cause we allow it in Dawg Country!


Bama, Barners, Gators, Tech, & tOSU all SUXS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 4, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Bama, Barners, Gators, Tech, & tOSU all SUXS!


 Do they suck because they all have more recent national championships some have multiples?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2020)

I admire your work, Slayer.  Semteen rangs, Paaaaaaaaaawl!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Do they suck because they all have more recent national championships some have multiples?


Nope they all SUX because they are NOT UGA!


----------

